# giggin in FWB?



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

has anyone around fort walton been giggin flounder? I havent heard much

about this area on the forum......and what do yall think this front will make 

the fish do?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the front needs to be a little stronger than this to get them heading south. Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

What Front?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The one blowing through rite now. Where have you been????/ Under a rock


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Im over here at West Delta 34 (offshore GOM south of NO) and the wend has been blowing its a$$ off all day out of the north, seems like a front to me!!!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got back in town, but my buddy went last week and saw a million little ones, but only killed 3.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Great AVATR:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That is pretty funny!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny avatar: not as good as FA, but funny!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill give a vote for FA nice avatar:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks...thats about the best one i can post on here without it getting deleted...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant believe your wife let you put her picture on the web. You did tell her didnt you???? :takephoto


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah she knows i have them...not sure if she knows its posted as my avatar but she wouldnt care...i have PLENTY that are MUCH better then that...she doesnt mind one bit!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

smokin


----------

